
Foursquare launches Pilgrim SDK to open access to location intelligence in apps - rodothy
http://venturebeat.com/2017/03/01/foursquare-launches-pilgrim-sdk-to-open-up-access-to-location-intelligence-in-apps/
======
dzello
I was hoping to see some documentation in an announcement of an SDK.

